# Jabber und ICQ

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

ich will mir einen Jabber-Client installieren und diesen "ICQ Transport" nutzen.

Allerdings bin ich da noch nicht ganz durchgestiegen:

ich denke, ich nutze gossip, da das dingen "lightwight" ist.

Für den ICQ Transport soll jit nutzbar sein, aber muss ich das auch installieren, oder muss jit auf dem Jabber-Server laufen?

Wenn ich es bei mir installieren muss: Wie sage ich Gossip "bescheid", dass jit installiert ist?    :Question: 

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## tost

Du kannst mit gossip, sofern dein Jabber Server den entspr. Gateway oder Transport unterstützt ihn nutzen

Die meisten Clients unterstützen Gateways soweit, bei einigen musst du nachhelfen (bspw. mit PSI)

Du brauchst nur einen Jabber Client um das nochmal deutlich zu machen, eine Server Software brauchst du nicht, die Unterstützung dafür ist vom Server abhängig und manchmal auch vom Client (Gaim ist bspw. so minimal, der kann soetwas nicht)

tost

----------

## manuels

Ahh, danke für die Info.

Ich finde allerdings keinen Jabber-Server, auf dem auf JIT läuft. Habt ihr da  einen Tipp für mich?

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## bbox

Was du brauchst ist 

1. ein Cient mit ICQ Unterstützung

2. ein Jabber Account bei einem Provider der den ICQ Transport anbietet

3. eine ICQ Nummer

4. ein dickes Fell weil das ICQ Protokoll und der Transport alle naslang ohne Ankündigung "verbessert" wird

Dann meldest du ein Jabber Account an und meldest dich beim ICQ Transport desselben Providers an. Und dann beginnt der nervige Teil mit "Kontakte importieren"...

Ein scheinbar recht ordentlicher ist  http://jabber.ccc.de/

----------

## tost

Auch wenn die Seite schon "veraltet" ist, finde ich sie trotzdem Ideal zum schauen..

http://www.jabber.org/network/oldnetwork.shtml

Ich nutze bspw. amessage und habe nur gute Erfahrungen.

Bis auf ein / zwei Fehlerchen läuft es mit ICQ prima, MSN bspw. ging total miserabel.

tost

----------

## slick

Was mich zu der Transport-Geschichte interessieren würde, die Zugangsdaten für ICQ werden ja dann auf dem Server gespeichert? Richtig? Also sollte man schon gutes Vertrauen in den Serverbetreiber bzw. seine technische Kompetenz bei der Absicherung der Kiste vorraussetzen oder? Das sind so momentan meine Bedenken worum ich lieber selbst einen Client benutze statt den Transport über Jabber. Kann das jemand bestätigen/entkräften?

----------

## Lenz

Ich verwende seit einiger Zeit auch Jabber, nur leider kenne ich fast keine Leute, die das auch benutzen.  :Sad:  Dabei gefällt mir das eigentlich wesentlich besser als ICQ, da sich herausgestellt hat, das ICQ nicht immer zuverlässig funktioniert (ständige Protokolländerungen). Zudem kommen fragwürdige Paragraphen in der AGB.

----------

## bbox

Wer einen Jabberserver betreibt sollte schon etwas Kompetenz mitbringen.

An ICQ Daten wird nur deine ICQ Nummer zum vermitteln benötigt.

----------

## manuels

 *tost wrote:*   

> Du kannst mit gossip, sofern dein Jabber Server den entspr. Gateway oder Transport unterstützt ihn nutzen

 

Hmm, wie bring ich das gossip denn bei?

Ich finde da keine einstellung...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## tost

Ich wollte primär Jabber weil mir die AGB von ICQ nicht gefielen..

http://www.deshalbfrei.org/software:jabber:portal

Bringt ein paar Beispiele und Infos.

Wie genau das Einrichten bei gossip funktioniert kann ich dir aber nicht sagen..

 *Quote:*   

> Ich verwende seit einiger Zeit auch Jabber, nur leider kenne ich fast keine Leute, die das auch benutzen

 

Ja das stimmt wirklich, aus einer Unzahl von Kontakten hat nur eine Person Jabber.

Der Rest kennt es eigtl. noch nicht mal.

tost

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich nutze Jabber, leider nur mit ICQ und MSN Transport (Viele PCs und Betriebssysteme, keine Lust mit irgendwelchen Namenkürzel oder ständig wechselnden Nicknames zu arbeiten, besonders als leagueadmin). Leider kenne ich nur 2 Leute, die auch noch Jabber haben. Ich hoffe da ein wenig auf google talk, was ja jabber nutzt. Die gmail Adressen habe ich massig verteilt...  :Wink:  Mit Kopete oder Psi klappt das wunderbar.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## manuels

 :Crying or Very sad:  was könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen, das ICQ unterstützt?

----------

## bbox

Also ich bin total begeistert von der Psi Version hier in genttoo, die 0.10 Version mit allem Schnick-Schnack.

Aber letztendlich ist das auch 'ne Geschmacksfrage. Psi ist Qt, tkabber tcl/tk, das meiste was mit g anfängt mit gtk/gtk2

----------

## manuels

immer diese dau fragen, sorry. aber bei im bin ich nicht mehr auf dem laufenden...

aber wenn ihr mir jetzt noch sagt, wie ich meine icq kontakte in psi einfüge, halt ich auch die fresse und der thread bekommt sein wohlverdientes "solved"...

----------

## bbox

Alles hübsch "zu Fuss".

der Server speichert keine Kontakte, die sind (meine ich) im xml format unter ~/.psi gespeichert.

Happy hacking...

----------

## Inte

 *manuels wrote:*   

> aber wenn ihr mir jetzt noch sagt, wie ich meine icq kontakte in psi einfüge, halt ich auch die fresse ...

  Aber nur deswegen  :Twisted Evil: 

Lies dir das gründlich durch: http://web.amessage.info/transports/

Wenn dann immer noch nicht alles klar ist, dann nimm dir Zeit und lies diese FAQ auch noch: http://web.amessage.info/FAQ/transports

Als Client benutze ich "Gajim".

----------

## manuels

inte:

die sachen haben mir ja mal garnichts gebracht   :Razz: 

oder was sollte ich da rauslesen?

bbox:

verdammte axt. wenigstens ist das bei micq nicht all zu schwierig...

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## Inte

 *manuels wrote:*   

> inte:
> 
> die sachen haben mir ja mal garnichts gebracht  
> 
> oder was sollte ich da rauslesen?

 

1. Du hast einen Jabber-Client installiert z.B. PSI oder Gajim

2. Du hast dich an deinem Jabber-Konto angemeldet z.B. bei jabber.org

3. Jetzt mußt du einen Transport abonnieren. Dazu gibt es die Funktion "Dienste durchsuchen". Der genaue Wortlaut kann je nach Programm variieren. Dort gibst du dann z.B. "amessage.info" oder "jabber.ccc.de" ein. Diese beiden Server bieten unter anderem Transports zu ICQ an.

4. ICQ-Nummer und Passwort eingeben um dem Transport die Möglichkeit zu geben sich für dich bei dem ICQ-Server anzumelden.

5. Abwarten! Der Vorgang kann etwas dauern.

Wenn du jetzt eine Nachricht an einen ICQ-Nutzer schickst geht das folgendermaßen.

Dein Jabber-Client  :Arrow:  Transport (z.B. amessage.info)  :Arrow:  ICQ-Server  :Arrow:  Empfänger

----------

## schmutzfinger

Also zu den ICQ Transporten kann ich nur sagen das sie eher schlecht als recht funktionieren. Ich nutze aber mittlerweile fast nur noch psi mit ICQ Transport und wenn der Transport mich mal für Stunden nicht reinlässt dann packe ich wieder mein licq aus. Das hat nur den extremen Nachteil das meine Logs in 2 Clients verstreut liegen. Ich administriere selber einen Jabber Server und hatte da auch mal einen ICQ Transport drauf laufen. Der heute empfohlene pyICQ-t lief allerdings auch nicht besser wenn ich ihn selber administriert habe. Und da er ständig abgeschmiert ist war es mir dann zu aufwändig und ich habe auf nen öffentlich Server gewechselt  :Wink: .

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mich zu der Transport-Geschichte interessieren würde, die Zugangsdaten für ICQ werden ja dann auf dem Server gespeichert? Richtig?

 

Ja bei der Kombination die ich betrieben habe, pyICQ-t und jabberd2 wurden ICQ-Nummern und Passwörter im Klartext in einer SQL Tablelle gehalten. Was auch ein Grund für mich war mein ICQ auf nem anderen Server zu machen, weil auf meinem eben auch noch andere Leute genug Rechte hätten um meine ICQ Daten zu lesen. Und diese Leute mich auch kennen und zuordnen können, was bei der vermeintlichen Anonymität auf nem grossen Server vielleicht nicht unbedingt der Fall ist.

----------

## slick

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

>  ... wurden ICQ-Nummern und Passwörter im Klartext in einer SQL Tablelle gehalten... 

 

Autsch. Da nehm ich doch lieber einen Metaclient, wie z.B. Kopete und habe für alles einen Extra-Account als noch jemanden der mir unbekannt ist meine Daten anzuvertrauen und womöglich noch unverschlüsselte Informationen über dessen Server auszutauschen. Denn wer von den typischen Usern benutzt schon gnupg-Keys? In meiner Kontaktliste von ca. 50 Leuten wissen 30 leider nichtmal was gnupg oder pgp ist (und nur ca. 10 von allen sind per Jabber zu erreichen)

----------

## schmutzfinger

Naja das es sichere ist wenn du die Daten selber unverschlüsselt zum ICQ Server schickst halte ich mal für ein Gerücht.  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

Gut, Knut.

habe nun die ICQ-Kontakte manuell übernommen und werd mal abwarten, wie das mit dem jit läuft...

Danke an alle.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## schotter

 *bbox wrote:*   

> Ein scheinbar recht ordentlicher ist http://jabber.ccc.de/

 Wie man's nimmt. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, werden die Passwörter im Klartext gespeichert. Und da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass sich kaum jemand für alles ein neues Passwort zulegt, is die Sache für mich schon kritisch. Wer weiß (?)

Mfg,

t.s.

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ein scheinbar recht ordentlicher ist http://jabber.ccc.de/ Wie man's nimmt. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, werden die Passwörter im Klartext gespeichert.

 

hihi, der ccc...

irgendwie typisch für die...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## l3u

jabber.ccc.de rockt! ;-)

----------

